

HN: Where is the value of a business-only partner? - charlesju

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477601<p>Stemming from this discussion, I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on a business-only partner when pursuing a technology centric startup.<p>I don't understand where the inherent value-add lies with someone that cannot help build the product. All the other stuff seems pretty simple in relative comparison. Am I just naive? Or do you guys agree?
======
SwellJoe
This has been talked to death.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahackerne.ws+%22idea+gu...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahackerne.ws+%22idea+guy%22)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahackerne.ws+%22busines...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahackerne.ws+%22business+guy%22)

(Strangely, I tried these same searches on searchyc.com, and it failed to do
anything useful with the quotes, so it came back with a lot of irrelevant
crap. It used to work...I'm pretty sure of it.)

Summary: Hackers don't think very highly of "business guys" or "idea guys".
"Business guys" and "idea guys" think hackers are interchange-able cogs. If
your business or idea guy doesn't also bring "money guy" to the table, you're
better off without him.

